# Progynova and IUI



## starbuck

I've been trying to find some info on this but not been successful so thought I'd ask!

I was given Progynova (2 x 2mg a day) for a thin lining (from clomid).  2 days later my lining is fine but they have told me to continue the tabs.  I'm not sure why though now the lining is fine.  The nurse said I would need to take it till test day.  Does this also mean AF won't arrive until after I finish taking them?  I read someone was on them until 12 weeks of pregnancy but the package leaflet says to stop taking them on pregnancy.  

Anyone got any experience with this drug and can give me more info?  

Thanks
Starbuck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

progynova is commonly used to boost your oestrodial levels which can create a thicker lining. You are on a low dose I was on 12 mgs a day, and with FET is you get pregnant you remain on them till 12 weeks.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Felix42

Starbuck, just seconding what JJ says. I'm on 2mg 3 times a day and must stay on them til 12 weeks. 

Good luck!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Thanks for the advice Felix and JJ1.  And congrats on the BFP Felix - very exciting.

Forgot to ask the clinic today if the pills will ensure I get to test date without AF - anyone know?  

Thanks
Starbuck


----------



## starbuck

Although as I'm supposed to be positive thinking then I shouldn't even be thinking about that!


----------



## starbuck

Thought I'd answer my own question in case it's useful for anyone else.  Progynova didn't delay my cycle.  My lutuel phase this cycle was the same this time as the last one (which had no drugs).


----------

